# Roger Was Right....Carmina Shoes Review



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Dear Gentlemen,

We all know that our peers here on AAAC have impeccable taste in clothing, and particularly footwear. Roger is consistently recommending the Carmina product as a reasonable alternative to the norm. When I first heard him talk of Carmina, that they represent a shoe that is a cut above AE and Alden, I will have to admit that I was a little perturbed, then later I was inquisitive and then curious. And finally very interested in procuring a pair.

So, here it is. I believe that Carmina represents a shoe that is superior in quality to its counterparts in the respective price ranges. The packaging that I received them in today was top shelf. The shoes were protected by a added layer of foam. I ordered them late last Saturday and they arrived in the greater Chicago Land area in less than a week. Carmina shoes are available in more colors and in more styles of shell cordovan than AE and Alden at a VERY comparable price. (I too wish they were American made.) With all due respect, those Spaniards can build an incredible shoe!

The fit is spot on, I took a 9.5 UK in the Rain Last. The Horween Cognac Shell Cordovan Short Wing Balmoral. WOW...what a shoe. Now here's the pics:


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

More Pics:


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

More Pics:















Left to Right:

Allen Edmonds Dark Brown Shell Cordovan Strand; Carmina Cognac Shell Cordovan Short Wing; Alden 9015 in Color 8 Shell Cordovan


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

More Pics:















Left to Right:
Allen Edmonds Strand 5 Last; Carmina Short Wing Rain Last; Alden 9015 Hampton Last


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

As much as I love AE and Alden, I agree with you. The service I received from Carmina and the quality of the product, including the added layer of foam, and the way the shoes were each individually wrapped, were all excellent. It is also a great coincidence that you ordered the next pair that is on my list from Carmina.

But then, of course, anyone who's ever been to Spain knows how wonderful the country is and how special the people (and their products) are. I have only been once, but it was fantastic.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Very handsome shoes. You have great taste.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

peterc said:


> As much as I love AE and Alden, I agree with you. The service I received from Carmina and the quality of the product, including the added layer of foam, and the way the shoes were each individually wrapped, were all excellent. It is also a great coincidence that you ordered the next pair that is on my list from Carmina.
> 
> But then, of course, anyone who's ever been to Spain knows how wonderful the country is and how special the people (and their products) are. I have only been once, but it was fantastic.


I too love AE and Alden and they will still have some of my business and I will highly recommend them, especially to guys just starting out. I just purchased a gift for a dear friend, the AE Nathan (5th Ave on 8 Last) as a factory second for $129. It will be his first "Real" dress shoe. But, the Carmina shoes are a cut above.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Very handsome shoes. You have great taste.


Thank you Sir. I owe a debt of gratitude to the discerning gentlemen of this wonderful forum for all their help and advice. :biggrin:


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Watchman said:


> Thank you Sir. I owe a debt of gratitude to the discerning gentlemen of this wonderful forum for all their help and advice. :biggrin:


I owe a big debt to those here too - and a slightly less full wallet.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

You definitely have my interest. Now if only there was some way to try them on prior to purchase without flying to Madrid (or Barcelona where a friend lives). Your choice of models is about as attractive as I can imagine a European styled shoe to be. Normally I prefer America styling but that pair of wingtips is as sleek and sensuous as a Ferrari at rest. Tempting, very tempting . . .


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Watchman said:


> Dear Gentlemen,
> 
> We all know that our peers here on AAAC have impeccable taste in clothing, and particularly footwear. Roger is consistently recommending the Carmina product as a reasonable alternative to the norm. When I first heard him talk of Carmina, that they represent a shoe that is a cut above AE and Alden, I will have to admit that I was a little perturbed, then later I was inquisitive and then curious. And finally very interested in procuring a pair.
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful shoes! :thumbs-up:

Thank you for your review!


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Flanderian said:


> Those are beautiful shoes! :thumbs-up:
> 
> Thank you for your review!


And they are sold out in a 9, which is my size, as were the navy shells I bought from Carmina in October. I had to have the company save me a pair from the next production run, which they did.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

peterc said:


> And they are sold out in a 9, which is my size, as were the navy shells I bought from Carmina in October. I had to have the company save me a pair from the next production run, which they did.


Peter, I see on their site where they have a UK 9 unless I am mistaken.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Watchman said:


> Peter, I see on their site where they have a UK 9 unless I am mistaken.


OK. I have not looked in a few weeks. Must be back in stock. Thanks.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

congrats! awesome looking shoes. did you order direct from Carmina, or from Skoaktiebolaget?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Hmmm, Epaulet carries the brand. And they have an outlet in Santa Monica. That's relatively close. More and more interesting . . .


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

gaseousclay said:


> congrats! awesome looking shoes. did you order direct from Carmina, or from Skoaktiebolaget?


Thank you Sir. I ordered directly from Carmina. Betty was a pleasure to work with, she seems to handle all of their foreign transactions that come through their site.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I am happy that the sizing worked out for you my man - and the shoes are gorgeous! Truly a lovely shade of shell. Enjoy the heck out of them!


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

RogerP said:


> I am happy that the sizing worked out for you my man - and the shoes are gorgeous! Truly a lovely shade of shell. Enjoy the heck out of them!


Yes Sir,
I knew the sizing would be tricky, I actually went to my cobbler the other day after we spoke about sizing and I had him measure my feet just out of curiosity and he said that my right foot was actually a 10EE and the left a 10E. So that is what sparked me to look at a little bigger sizing. I am glad I did because the 9 UK would of been too small I do think. They fit perfect out of the box. They are a bit stiff like Alden, Does Carmina use a steel shank that you know of Roger?


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Watchman said:


> Thank you Sir. I ordered directly from Carmina. Betty was a pleasure to work with, she seems to handle all of their foreign transactions that come through their site.


Second that.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Watchman said:


> They fit perfect out of the box. They are a bit stiff like Alden...


Correct on both counts.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't believe they use a steel shank. If that's a double sole (can't tell from the pics) it would explain the initial stiffness. Then again all my shell shoes have felt a bit more stiff out of the box than my calf shoes.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

I presume that it is because I walk with a heavy foot, that I prefer a shoe that is initially a bit stiff and that has a good size sole, not necessarily a double sole, but close. But, I sure do like a double sole.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

I believe these have a single leather sole. I like the stiffness of them, as it conveys the feeling of a finely made pair of shoes.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't equate stiff soles with quality in shoe construction. My best dress shoes don't have particularly stiff soles, and my very best Budays have quite supple soles by JR Rendenbach.

With that said, I don't think soles that initially are stiff need cause concern. Different shoes have different break-in periods.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

MaxBuck said:


> I don't equate stiff soles with quality in shoe construction. My best dress shoes don't have particularly stiff soles, and my very best Budays have quite supple soles by JR Rendenbach.
> 
> With that said, I don't think soles that initially are stiff need cause concern. Different shoes have different break-in periods.


Yes Sir,

The soles of these bare the JR logo and as I have been using the Mac method of break-in around the house today they are coming along quite nicely I might say. :cool2:


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Not sure if I completely understand their website.

When I clicked to Men's, I found pics of 14 different shoes. "Lasts" was highlighted so I think those represented the various lasts available. 

Then clicking each one of those pics brought up several different variations on that shoe, presumably all made on that same last.

Wow, lots of choices.

So how did you decide?

Did you try on shoes from different lasts, then after finding some lasts that were comfortable, make a final decision on style?

Come on tell us all about it ! ! !

PS Here is a link to the Men's section of the website, for your comments please.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

zzdocxx said:


> Not sure if I completely understand their website.
> 
> When I clicked to Men's, I found pics of 14 different shoes. "Lasts" was highlighted so I think those represented the various lasts available.
> 
> ...


Yes Sir,

I will admit that their website is a bit, well....lets just say that it could use a little more attention.

If you click on the link you pasted and then click the home tab at the bottom of that page, then click on the icon that says E-Boutique and of course after that then click on shell cordovan and it has all of their stock offerings in the various UK sizes.

Or, you can just click this link and it will take you directly there:

https://www.carmina.telemaco.es/familia.asp?idfamilia=12135918


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

About the whole decision making process involved, there is a 400+ page thread on the "Other" forum devoted to Carmina sizing and the various lasts. That was actually helpful believe it or not.

Roger and some of the other men here were helpful in pointing me in the right direction. I had a hard time making the transition from AE and Alden as I am very devoted to their products.

What was the big determining factor for me?

Colors....Shell Cordovan colors. I had cash in hand to buy a pair of Alden whiskey PTB and found out they were gone. Then Ravello...same thing. And all the Alden dealers told me it would be like a year before they came back around again and then it was not even a solid thing. No special orders or anything.

I even went as far as calling Horween leather company which is like an hour from where I live and sourcing the leather myself and sending it into AE.....but....as you can imagine, that posed another set of difficulties.

So, I decided to go to the Mediterranean, to our Spanish counterparts. They seem to have no problem getting the different Horween shell leathers, and, I am glad I did.

So that's pretty much it.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Watchman said:


> Or, you can just click this link and it will take you directly there:
> 
> https://www.carmina.telemaco.es/familia.asp?idfamilia=12135918


I am seriously going to buy that green shell shortwing one day. My buddy Bernoulli will dance a jig.

JR soles on all Carmina shell, as I understand it.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

I was just musing about the title of your post. It's quite silly really.

Everyone here knows that RogerP _ Is always right about shoes._


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

momsdoc said:


> I was just musing about the title of your post. It's quite silly really.
> 
> Everyone here knows that RogerP _ Is always right about shoes._


Hello Doc,

You know, its funny you would mention it because when I initially went on the hunt for these Carmina's, I called one of the places Roger recommended at one point in another thread. The place was located in Toronto called Leatherfoot. Anyway, my conversation with Nikki went something like this:

Me: Hello, I am interested in the Navy wholecut Carmina's....

Nikki: Good choice....where are you located? Maybe you could come to try them on....

Me: Chicago Land...don't think it will work out....

Nikki: Oh really, how did you hear about us....

Me: I am a member of AAAC, a fellow by the name of Roger recommended you...

Nikki: Oh Yes, Roger was just in here earlier picking up his new MTO St. Crispens....

I thought; Wow, this guy really knows and loves his shoes.....:thumbs-up:


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Now that right there is hilarious. 

By the way, if you're wondering whether the face matches the voice - oh hell yes:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Worth a trip to Toronto in and of herself!


----------



## Stubbly (Jul 26, 2013)

Very VERY NICE!

I've just added these shoes to my bucket list.


----------



## zzdocxx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks Mr. W.

I've had a devil of a time figuring out what AE last fits me, since they don't carry many size 13s in the store.

I think I have figured out the No. 1 (511) last feels the best. I mentioned my fit problems with a podiatrist with whom I work. He took one look at my foot and said, sure that's because you have a nice high arch. I guess the 511 last built shoe has a "fuller toe".

There are so many lovely AE shoes I would like to have, but if hurt to walk in them, no way I will buy them.

Sorry it is a bit off topic, I've come to realize I had best try on before buying.

But maybe I'll look at TOF at that.



Watchman said:


> About the whole decision making process involved, there is a 400+ page thread on the "Other" forum devoted to Carmina sizing and the various lasts. That was actually helpful believe it or not.
> 
> Roger and some of the other men here were helpful in pointing me in the right direction. I had a hard time making the transition from AE and Alden as I am very devoted to their products.
> 
> ...


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Watchman said:


> I believe these have a single leather sole. I like the stiffness of them, as it conveys the feeling of a finely made pair of shoes.


Exactly the point I (inarticulately) tried to make.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

zzdocxx said:


> Thanks Mr. W.
> 
> I've had a devil of a time figuring out what AE last fits me, since they don't carry many size 13s in the store.
> 
> ...


Dear Doc,

That 1 last is indeed very comfortable and generous in the toe box. More Good News!! Carmina has a sale going on for smaller and bigger sizes. If you were a 13 in the 1 last from AE, then according to my studies, you would take a UK 12 in the DETROIT last from Carmina. And they just so happen to be on sale!

So here is the link:
https://www.carmina.telemaco.es/index.asp?outlet=1

Some of those shoes are almost 1/2 priced. And there is some cordovan in there.

NOTE: Prices shown on the Carmina site include VAT pricing, VAT is a special tax for people who live in the European Union. Since you live in the good ole US of A you do not have to pay that tax, so deduct approximately 21% from the price and that is what you pay plus 40 Euros for shipping.

P.S. Anymore questions, feel free to ask!

Thanks!


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Stubbly said:


> Very VERY NICE!
> 
> I've just added these shoes to my bucket list.


Funny, I've just added Nikki to _my_ bucket list


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I have to get up there and update my footwear collection. If this works out, I would be proud to consider Roger a sole mate.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> I have to get up there and update my footwear collection. If this works out, I would be proud to consider Roger a sole mate.


Cheers. :thumbs-up:


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Now that right there is hilarious.
> 
> By the way, if you're wondering whether the face matches the voice - oh hell yes:


I was on the fence regarding attendance at a convention coming up in Toronto, *until now.*


----------



## TsAr (Mar 21, 2013)

Roger is always spot on when it comes to Vass and Carmina.....


----------



## frydeswide (Nov 7, 2008)

I pirated this from another source:Carmina lasts

Inca - Widest last and waist for wide feet (EE width)
Rain - Like the Inca but with a chisel toe (EE width)
Soller - A boot last like Robert, fits like a double E.
Forest - Standard width with round toe (E width)
Uetam - Similar to Forest but a shade narrower (E width)
Robert - Like the Simpson but more room in the toe box (E width)
Queen - an E width, similar to Alcudia but shorter
Alcudia - Like the Simpson but with Almond toe (E width)
Simpson - Narrow with chiseled toe, extended toe box (E width)


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

Oldsarge said:


> Hmmm, Epaulet carries the brand. And they have an outlet in Santa Monica. That's relatively close. More and more interesting . . .


 They don't regularly carry many Carminas at their Santa Monica location; best to call ahead.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Over the weekend I just pulled the trigger and ordered the double monks on the Inca last. They had them on sale and in what I believe to be my size. Should get them Friday so here's hoping they fit because I'm really excited!


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^^ Good luck - hope the fit works out for you!


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

dwebber18 said:


> Over the weekend I just pulled the trigger and ordered the double monks on the Inca last. They had them on sale and in what I believe to be my size. Should get them Friday so here's hoping they fit because I'm really excited!


Congats my Friend.

Wear those in good health!

I would thoroughly enjoy a pair of double monks myself!


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

UPDATE:

Here is what these look like after wearing them approximately every 10 days since I got them:



















The color on these is absolutely staggering.

Medium brown with reddish and orange undertones.

Classic Ravello


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Good last comparison here:


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Watchman said:


> Congats my Friend.
> 
> Wear those in good health!
> 
> I would thoroughly enjoy a pair of double monks myself!


Thank you, I have been wanting a pair for about 2 years now. Just hadn't talked myself in to taking the plunge until now since they were on sale.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

As a follow up, I received my Carmina monk straps on Saturday. They fit very well and are pretty comfortable so far. I'll be excited to get them broken in and see how they go. Absolutely gorgeous shoes and I'd easily put them up there with my Premier Exclusive AS shoes.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Congrats!


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Carmina posted this picture on their Instagram, look at all that shell!!
https://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...B-46AD-9C8C-89401B553416_zpsbwm5gyhj.png.html


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ My brain just exploded.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Dmontez said:


> Carmina posted this picture on their Instagram, look at all that shell!!
> https://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...B-46AD-9C8C-89401B553416_zpsbwm5gyhj.png.html


as RogerP pointed out awhile ago, makes you wonder why Alden gives the perception that certain colors like whiskey, ravello and cigar are rare. looking at Carmina's shell selection tells me otherwise


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Hello Gentlemen,

After seeing this thread come up again after awhile, I felt compelled to share some recent pics:

Carmina 922's 

Left to Right

Ravello and Whiskey A.K.A Cognac and Saddle Shell Cordovan


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Sweet.


----------



## TsAr (Mar 21, 2013)

Dmontez said:


> Carmina posted this picture on their Instagram, look at all that shell!!
> https://s3.photobucket.com/user/the...B-46AD-9C8C-89401B553416_zpsbwm5gyhj.png.html


Mouth Watering.....


----------



## 69firebird (Jul 28, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## Gregper (Jan 22, 2013)

Ordered first pair of Carmina from their website. Free shipping was $425 US.
They are clearly a step above AE, and similar. Here's a pic.
sized perfectly using US / UK sizing.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Gregper said:


> Ordered first pair of Carmina from their website. Free shipping was $425 US.
> They are clearly a step above AE, and similar. Here's a pic.
> sized perfectly using US / UK sizing.


Congratulations my friend.

Glad you enjoy them.

FYI, the Detroit last is the better fitting last for me at least.

All my Carmina's have held up wonderfully.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Gregper said:


> Ordered first pair of Carmina from their website. Free shipping was $425 US.
> They are clearly a step above AE, and similar. Here's a pic.
> sized perfectly using US / UK sizing.


What pic?

BTW: the title of this thread is superfluous. Of course Roger was right.


----------



## Hejarnold (Nov 11, 2014)

Carmina also have a lot of discounted models for those of you with large/small feet. I.e not in the UK7.5-9.5 range like me


----------

